# Domain change.. DNS won't update?!



## Nehalem (May 28, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm running a site with a few other friends a recently we changed our domain, we went through the process of pointing to our host's nameservers etc. I understand propagation takes time, but this is really bad. It's been almost 2 days since the domain switch and all of my friends can access the site without problems. But I have to add the site to my hosts file to get any activity.

Is there anything that can be done to speed up the process or at least determine whether or not it's a domain thing or my internet? 

ISP: AOL
Browser: Firefox

Flushed, released and renewed DNS, rebooted router and added site IP to hosts file.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Sounds to me like you've tried all of the regular tricks. AOL must just be slow at updating their DNS. You could always try switching your computer to something like www.opendns.org so you're not relying on AOL's, but I don't think that's the solution you were hoping for.


----------

